# Advice needed on clutch cylinders please



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hi all, further to my problem with clutch pedal (earlier post)
on my 2009 Peugeot boxer my main dealer bled the clutch but after a few days it failed altogether IE pedal just dropped to the floor. On contacting the garage again they said that to be on the safe side they were going to replace the master and slave cylinder. What concerns me is will they change them? the reason I am saying this is that I have heard from various people that the gearbox has got to come! does anyone know if this is correct.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry I don't know on your MH but I had a Freelander TD4 and the slave cylinder is inside the gearbox. They are a known weak point on Freelanders. 
My pedal went to the floor. I changed just the master cylinder as it was a 15 min job. This lasted for 12 months! Then the slave failed properly. It was a long job, I don't have a garage and it was January!!! So I got a local garage to change slave cylinder and clutch as it was only £100 extra to change clutch as gearbox and transfer box were out to change clutch slave cylinder. 

Always best to change clutch as it may have been contaminated by any fluid leaking from slave.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just to bump you up, I thought that after BL went bust no one would do such a stupid thing as to stick that inside a gearbox.

cabby


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

My belief is that manufacturers now try and make home servicing and repair as difficult as possile. In relative terms car prices are low but the manufacturing costs are high. So they way they make money is on parts and servicing. 

I can remember in the late 80's Vauxhall Astras having a clutch mechanism you could replace the friction plate and pressure plate in 30 mins! I bought a 1996 Vectra and they had regressed so much that to change a headlight bulb I had to remove the headlight!!!!!!!!

Madness.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

The slave cylinder is part of the clutch release bearing. So yes it is inside the gearbox. Most modern clutches use a concentric bearing assembly this is so the presure on the clutch when you press the pedal is as even as possible.
In days of old the slave was on the outside of the gearbox and the movement transfered to the clutch via a pivoy fork.
I have the same problem with my Burstner so tonight I have changed the Master Cylinder £60 and 45 mins work. Hopefully this will cure it, if not the gear box must come out.

Andy


----------

